# Browning gold hunter problems help



## duckdawgdixie (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a browning gold hunter 2 3/4, 3 in, it has a small plastic piece above where the tube where the back of the bolt rides into the buffer tube, from looking at the parts sheet I think it's called the breech block buffer anyway a piece broke off about midway though duck season and when I tore it down last night the rest of it fell out.

My question is is this hard to replace? Is this common the gun has only been fired maybe 200 times? And has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 28, 2011)

Those shotguns are relatively easy disassemble. I've recently had a couple of them apart replacing other broken parts. (Firing pins and other small parts) While you're inside it I'd recommend removing the stock to clean and lube the action spring assembly. I've been using graphite on the ones I've done.  I'm far from being an expert on shotguns, but these aren't the most reliable shotguns I've seen.


----------

